# +++ارجوكم جه الوقت نوريهم قوى الصلاه بتعمل ايه ( صلاة من اجل اندرو وماريو  وولدتهم ) +++



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (13 مايو 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدوس *
*اله واحد امين* 


*بجد بعد ما قريت الموضوع ده*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=86322

* اتخنقت ايه زنب طفلين يحصل معهم كل ده الاطفال فى سنهم بيلعبه ويخرجه عيشن اطفال بكل البرئه يكفى تشوف واحد بيضحك فى بستمه فى وشه بتشوف دنيا جديده **بجد حرم يسرقه منهم حيتهم وطفولتهم حرم يسرقه منهم ابديتهم *
*ربنا يكون معهم *

*طلب منكم طلب رفع صلاة من اجلهم  والى حساس بصلة فعلا يصلى من اجلهم الصلاه لا كلام يتكتب ولا كلمة تتقال الصلاه فعاله ارجوكم انا متاكد بصلاوتكم الموضوع ده حيتحل المسيح قال اطلبوا تجدوا اطلبوا من اجل الطفلين اطلبه من اجل ابديتهم *
*اطلبه المسيح ارجوكم صدقونى شعر بحزن كبير بسببهم *


*صلاتى يا رب ليك بجد يا رب انته كونت معيا كتير فى وقت ضيقى فى وقت فرحتى ارجوك يا رب يا يسوع اركع امامك واطلب منك تكون معهم مد ايدك لامهم  ابعت الملاك مخائيل ليهم يحيميهم وابعت البابا كيرلس للاب يتوب ويحس بغلطه فى حقك وحق ولاده واسرته ارجوك يا رب صلاه من القلب طلب وثق نك قادر تحققه بشفعة امى النور الحقيقى مش تسيب ولادك الى الى لسه صغيرن مد ايدك ليهم يا رب صليبهم تقيل قوى  خففه عنهم واحميهم من الشيطان ارجوك يا رب *

*اصرخ لك مع دواد يا رب *​لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ عَلَى «ذَوَاتِ الأَوْتَارِ». مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ
*1 *عِنْدَ دُعَائِيَ اسْتَجِبْ لِي يَا إِلهَ بِرِّي. فِي الضِّيقِ رَحَّبْتَ لِي. تَرَاءَفْ عَلَيَّ وَاسْمَعْ صَلاَتِي. *2 *يَا بَنِي الْبَشَرِ، حَتَّى مَتَى يَكُونُ مَجْدِي عَارًا؟ حَتَّى مَتَى تُحِبُّونَ الْبَاطِلَ وَتَبْتَغُونَ الْكَذِبَ؟ سِلاَهْ. *3 *فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ مَيَّزَ تَقِيَّهُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْمَعُ عِنْدَ مَا أَدْعُوهُ. *4 *اِرْتَعِدُوا وَلاَ تُخْطِئُوا. تَكَلَّمُوا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ عَلَى مَضَاجِعِكُمْ وَاسْكُتُوا. سِلاَهْ. *5 *اِذْبَحُوا ذَبَائِحَ الْبِرِّ، وَتَوَكَّلُوا عَلَى الرَّبِّ.
*6 *كَثِيرُونَ يَقُولُونَ: «مَنْ يُرِينَا خَيْرًا؟ ». ارْفَعْ عَلَيْنَا نُورَ وَجْهِكَ يَا رَبُّ. *7 *جَعَلْتَ سُرُورًا فِي قَلْبِي أَعْظَمَ مِنْ سُرُورِهِمْ إِذْ كَثُرَتْ حِنْطَتُهُمْ وَخَمْرُهُمْ. *8 *بِسَلاَمَةٍ أَضْطَجعُ بَلْ أَيْضًا أَنَامُ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مُنْفَرِدًا فِي طُمَأْنِينَةٍ تُسَكِّنُنِي


اسمع واستجب يا سيدى بشفاعة ام النور وجميع قدسيك لا تترك اولادك يا رب ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 مايو 2009)

الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح 

ارجوك انظر إلى اولادك اندرو وماريو ووالدتهم 

ارحمهم من اللى هما فيه 

رجع يارب الاب إلى بيته وخليه يعرف غلطته ويصلحها 

علشان العيله ترجع تتجمع من جديد فى محبه وفى حضنك يا يسوع 

استجب يارب إلى صلاتنا 

اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 مايو 2009)

*يارب يا يسوع ارجوك اقف مع العيلة البسيطة دي*

*قويهم وثبتهم فيك اصنع معهم معجزة ليتمجد اسمك القدوس*

*بشفاعة والدتك ام النور وكل مصاف الشهداء والقديسين *

*يارب اسمعنا واستجيب لنا *

*آمييين*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مايو 2009)

*يا رب نرجوك ان تساعد شعبك اللي بانتظار الخلاص...
لتكن يدك حامية ساندة لهم في كل ضيق و شدة ..
امين يا رب​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مايو 2009)

ربنا يكون معاهم
ربنا مش هيسيب ولاده ابدا
​


----------



## vetaa (13 مايو 2009)

*الهى ومخلصى اتوسل اليك كون  معاهم
وثبتهم فيك واسندهم وقويهم بيك يارب
هما فى اشد الاحتياج ليك

نعلم انك تسمع وتستجيب
واكيد هتستجيب لينا يا اله خلاصنا

ربنا يطمنا عليهم قريب
*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 مايو 2009)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح

نطلب منك يارب ان تمد يدك بالعون لاندرو وماريو وولدتهم 

يارب اظهر عجائبك كما فعلت وكما تفعل دوما

بشفاعة امك الطاهره الحنونه العذراء مريم
وبشفاعة جميع مصاف قديسيك وشهدائك 

استجب يارب
امين*​


----------



## GogoRagheb (13 مايو 2009)

ايها الرب الاله الخالق الكل
غافر الخطايا والاثام
منقذ حياتنا من الفساد
البطىء الغضب 
الكثييييييييير الاحسان
غافر كل الذنوب
يا من نلجىء اليك 
فى كل ضيقنا 
انجدنا يا الله
يا من لانعبد سواك
يا من لا نحب غيرك
شعبك وكنيستك يطلبونك
ارحمنا يارب 
وانظر لمذلتنا ومذله
اولادك الباعدين عن حظيرتك 
ردهم اليك مرة اخرى
اولادك يارب من هم فى محنة اندرو وماريو
شل يد من يريد اسلامهم بالقوة
ساعدهم يارب هم وكل من فى شدتهم
اللهم باسمك خلصنى وبقوتك احكم لى 
التفت الى معونتى اسرع يارب واعنى
يا من لا يحويك مكان 
يامن انت بلاهوتك مالىء كل مكان
....................................................اللهم امين​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2009)

ربي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
من فدانا علي عود الصليب بدمه الطاهر
اسئلك سيدي ومخلصي ان تنظر بعين الاب الي اولادك اندروا وماريو
وان تحل مشكلتهم وتكون معاهم
وترجه ابنك وابوهم لحضنك من جديد
ربي انت قولت انك بتسيب التسعه والتسعون خروف
وتنزل تتدور علي خروف واحد تاه بعيد عنك
اتصرف يارب ودبر حياتهم
ومتخليش عود الخير يهزهم وينتصر عليهم
قويهم بقوة صليبك
لانك انت الاله القادر علي كل شئ
وانت اللي قولت لينا يارب
بدوني لا تقدرون ان تفعلوا شئ
عشان كدا ياربي احنا جايين نطلب ونصلي من اجل اولادك
تمد ايديك ليهم وتنقذهم من حيل عدو الخير
مالناش غيرك يايسوع نطلب منه 
انت قولت 
اطلبوا تجدوا ... 

واحنا بنطلب وعارفين وواثقين انك هتنقذ اولادك
وليتمجد اسمك القدوس الي ابد الابدين
امين​


----------



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس
الاله الواحد امين
ربى والاهى يسوع المسيح
انت قلت دعوا الاولاد يأتون الى لان لهم ملكوت السموات
وابناءك ماريو واندرو ينسلخوا منك الى الهلاك
كما قلت تعالوا الى ايها المتعبين وثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحك
وحقا تعبنا من اضطهاد اسلامى متخفى من دولة وظاهرى من امة
جئنا خاشعين نرمى كل احمالنا عليك وانت وعدت وليس لنا ملجأ سواك
اعمى عنهم تلك القرارات المجحفة والهميونية النابعة من دين يكرة الاخر
واحمى ولديك وامهم من غدر الغادرين ومن اناس ليس لهم مبدأ ولا اخلاق
نتضرع اليك كن معهم لا تتركهم ولا تخزلهم حتى تعتبر تلك الحكومة الظالمة
بشفاعة امنا الطاهرة مريم والبابا كيرلس وجميع قديسينا وشهدائنا الابرار
امين​


----------



## kalimooo (13 مايو 2009)

*صلاة أجل العائلة*​ 




​  			اللهمّ، يا مَن منكَ كلُّ  			أبوَّةٍ في السماء وعلى الأرض،​  			أيها الآب،​  			يا مَن أنتَ الحبّ والحياة  			بالذات،​  			أجعل، بابنك يسوع المسيح  			المولود من أمرأة،​  			وبروحكَ القدّوس ينبوعِ  			المحبّة الإلهيّة،​  			من كلّ عائلة بشريّة على  			هذه الأرض،​  			معبداً حقّاً للحياة  			والحب،​  			من أجل الأجيال السائرة في  			تجدّدها.​  			وجّه بنعمتكَ أفكار  			الأزواجِ وأعمالَهم،​  			لما فيه خيرُ عائلاتِهم  			الأسمى، وكلِّ عائلات العالم.​ 



​  			فلتجد الأجيال الطالعة، في  			العائلة،​  			ملاذاً لا يتزعزع،​  			يجعلها أكثر إنسانيّة،​  			وينمّيها في الحقّ والحبّ.​  			فليَكُن الحبّ، المثبّت  			بنعمة سرِّ الزواج،​  			أقوى من كل الأوهان  			والأزمات،​  			التي تختبرها عائلاتنا في  			بعض الأحيان.​  			نسألكَ يا ربّ،​  			بشفاعة عائلة الناصرة  			المقدّسة،​  			أن تتمكّن الكنيسة،​  			في كلّ أممِ الأرض،​  			منَ القيام برسالتها في  			العائلة،​  			وبواسطة العائلة،​  			وتجني ثمارها.​​ومن اجل العائلة المذكورة​في الموضوع لهم نصلي ونتضرع
​ 



​  			يا مَن أنتَ الطريق والحقّ  			والحياة​  			في وحدة الابن والروح  			القدس. آمين.​سلام المسيح​​
​


----------



## محامي مسيحي (13 مايو 2009)

ربي والهي ومخلصي يسوع المسيح
مد يدك الحنونه الى ابنائك واحميهم من كل محاربات الشيطان
فأنت اله أحياء وليس اله أموات ياسيدي ومخلصي
نتضرع اليك يا الهنا الحي يا من عيناك علينا من أول السنه لأخرها
كن مع أبنائك الذين هم في احتياج دائم لحضنك يا رب المجد
أمين​


----------



## candy shop (13 مايو 2009)

ربى والهى يسوع 

ارجوك ياربى خليك مع اولادك ماريو واندرو 

هما محتاجينلك  تقف معاهم ومع والدتهم 

انصفهم يارب  واهدى ابوهم  ويرجع ويعترف بغلطته 

ارجوك يارب بصلوات جميع القديسين يارب​


----------



## mero_engel (13 مايو 2009)

*الهي يا رافع خطيه العالم ارحمنا *
*يا يسوع لا تدع اولادك يذهبون بعيد عنك*
*حافظ عليهم *
*ورجعهم لحضنك*
*من فضلك ياالهي الذي لا نترجي سواه *
*كون معاهم يا يسوع*
*بشفاعه جميع الشهداء والقديسين*
*امين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2009)

*ربى والهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح لك نرفع قلوبنا بالصلاه من أجل أن تنظر بعين الرأفه لاطفالك الصغار المتمسكين بك للنهايه ..أحميهم يا رب من كل من  يحاولون أن يبعدوهم عنك وينتزعوا ايمانهم الكبير بك من قلوبهم الصغيره .. امسك بيمينهم وأعلن لهم عن وجودك بحياتهم يا رب.. تحنن عليهم واسندهم فهم يحاربون بضعفهم لكى يبقون على اسمك القدوس أميييييييين*


----------



## ponponayah (13 مايو 2009)

ربى يسوع انت قولت كل تطلبونة باسمى تجدونة 
واحنا بنطلب منك يا رب يا معين من ليس له معين 
اقف مع اولادك وحافظ عليهم انت كنت مع الفتية فى اتون النار 
خليك مع اولاد وحافظ عليهم معجزة صغيرة اووووووى عندك هتبقى كبيرة اوووووووى اوووووى عندنا 
يسوع احنا متاكدين انك بتسمع واكيد بتستجيب لان ليس لنا سواك 

يسوع يحافظ عليهم ويحميهم


----------



## twety (13 مايو 2009)

*ابونا السماوى الحنون
كلنا ثقه انك لا تترك خرافك دى ليد الذئاب
بل تاخذها لك كما كانت
ابناءك يارب اندرو وماريو ملهمش اى ذنب فى اللى حصل
نرجوك يا ابونا رجع ابوهم ايضا لحضنك الدافى
واجمع شمل هذة الاسرة من جديد

يارب انت قولت من جمعه الله لا يفرقه انسان
نرجوك يارب ان تجمعه
ويكونوا مع بعض فى بيتك وليك لوحدك
يارب قوى ضعفهم وجمعهم 
وثبتهم وحل كل المشاكل يارب 

امين 

*


----------



## لي شربل (13 مايو 2009)

يا فادينا الحنان يا نور ها العالم وكل الزمان

نحنا نعلم كم أخطأنا وكم شردنا عنك

كم تركنا النبع الحي لنتوه مع أوهام العالم 

لكن نحنا نعلم كيف محبتك للبشر 

يا من وعدتنا إن نسيت الأم رضيعها أنا لا انساه 

وهون الكثير من الرضعان بدهم يخطتطفوهم من حضنك 

بدهم يحرجوهم من نورك ومحبتك الالهية

لظلام شر الخطية الدامس .

يا فادينا مو  أندرو وماريو فقط يا اللي راح يحرمونهم منك 

هونيك ماريا وأشرقت وغير كتيييييييير نحنا ما نعرف شو خبارهم


يا سيد الحنان هون أطفال يعترفوا فيك ويريدون يمجدوا اسمك 

من أيام كنا عم نشكرك ع طلب هيئة المحكمة الاستماع لاقوال ماريا واشرقت

وكانت هيدي المعجزة يا اللي بننتظرها .

واليوم أندرو وماريو ع ايام من امتحانات الدراسة مهددين بضياع فرصتهم العلمية

هما من الشبيبة الحلوين كتيييير يا إلهي أنته تعرفهما منيح .

بنعرف أنك بتتمجد فيهم يا فادينا وهم محفوظين بحدقة قلبك وجواة عيونك 

ومحمولين ع اكتافك لهيك نحنا ماراح نقلق بيوم

واما راح نشوف المجد راح نتذكر وعدك أنا هو لا تخافوا معكم كل حين .

لهيك نحنا يا فادينا بنطلب بمحبة البنين 

اجعل مجدك عليهم يرى اجعل العالم ينظر إن من اتكل ع الرب لا يتركه في ضيق

نتقدم جميعا بطلبات وصلوات لاجل تحننك يارب 

بشفاعة العدرا الحارسة والملائكة والقديسين 

وشفيعي القديس شربل حبيس لبنان 

ليكن لنا كحسب ارادتك الصالحة لتتمجد في شبيبتك المباركة يا مخلص .


----------



## خاطى ونادم (14 مايو 2009)

ربنا معاهم ويساعدهم يا رب
ويقويهم فى التمسك بيه
امين​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

*امين
يارب استجب لينا
لانك قولت تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين وثقلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم
احنا جيينلك يارب تنقذ ولديك اندرو وماريو بقوتك يا قدوس وبقوة صليبك
يا مخلصي الصالح مد ايديك يارب وتحل المشكلة دي وترجعهم ليك يا الهي
ببركة صلوات امنا العدرا مريم وجميع مصاف قديسيك
اميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------

